# 7mm loads



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what are some good loads u guys are getting with the 7mm rem mag. bullet and powder and how many grains and muzzle velocity. thanx.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just off the top of my head, I like RL-19 and RL-22 for most of my 7-mag loads. AA3100 also works very well as well as IMR4350 and the classic is IMR 4831. I can't give load weights right now as I don't rember them right now and I don't have my reloading notes handy, but after shooting a bunck of my handloads over the chronograph and thinkning that my loads were slow compaired to what my reloading manuals said it should be I then shot several brands of factory loads to see how they were shooting. I was getting about 300fps slower than what the stated velosity was. My handloads were much closer with true speeds about 100-150fps slower than book. Lesson learned was some guns just shoot slower than others, and if I loaded for top accuracy I can almost always live with the speed. If I need more power, then I just grab something else that will meet thte power needs with the accuracy that is also needed. The 7-mag is a great all arround hunting choice, we have several now, but the 7 I have used on fox and would not hesitate to shoot elk or moose with one. For hunting practice, load up a bunch of nosler 120gr bt at about 3700fps and go shoot some rabbits. Red Mist is the best description.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've noticed when chronoing 7mm mag loads (both factory and reloads)
That they fall far short of the advertised velocities.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

One of my shooting buddies swears by the 120gr. barnes tsx with a hefty charge of IMR-4831. He's an old cramudgen who's killed more deer and hogs than most folks see in a lifetime so if he says its a flat shootin' killer I believe 'em.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My favorite 7MM Magnum load is a 139 grain Hornady Interbond over 66.0 grains of H4831SC, and a CCI 250 primer. COAL is 3.290".

Velocity out of my 26" Remington 700LH is a shade over 3000FPS with MOA or better groups. The 139 grain Hornady Interbond has a BC of .483, if I remember correctly, and really holds it's trajectory well.

This load/rifle combo are going to be the backup to my Remington 700LH in 338 Magnum (using a 225 grain Interbond handload) on an upcoming elk hunt in a few weeks...


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Guess these posts serve to demonstrate that every rifle is unique. My current 7mmRM is a Model 70 Classic with a 24" bbl. I have chronoed several different factory loads out of this rifle, mostly 140 grainers, and actually most were very close to factory advertised velocities. One load, it was a Remington 140 grain, but not a CoreLokt tho, I forget what they called it, was actually faster than advertised!

My handload for deer is a 139 gr. Hornady fueled by a max charge of RL22 and Fed 215 primers. This load runs at 3150 fps out of my rifle, while shooting 1/2" 3-shot groups at 100 yds. I also have been using the newer Remington 140 grain CoreLokt Ultra factory loads. They shoot to almost the same point of impact as my handload (only 2 clicks difference), and while not as accurate, are accurate enough. That load seems to smack these big Dakota bucks hard! I haven't ever chronoed that factory load, tho. That gives me one more thing to do next time I go to the range!

I'm often amazed at the velocities some claim for the 7mmRM on internet forums. I always feel like my rifle is a slow rifle, when others are claiming 3300 fps with a 140 in their pet rifle! I haven't personally had one of those fast 7mmRM's. Mine will have to do.

One thing left unsaid here, though, is what the original poster is going to hunt with his 7mmRM. The 139/140's I shoot are great on deer. If I was going to hunt elk with the 7mmRM, I would definitely go up to 160's, and use a partition, A-frame, TBBC, or maybe a Barnes. Good hunting!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i will be mostly huntgin deer, this year i got picked for mulie buck out on the praires and 300 yard shots are the norm.


----------

